# Favourite Podcasts?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Anybody else listen to podcasts to pass the time away? As i have headphones in most of the day I've started listening to a number of them to break up the music monotony. 

Im listening to:
The Joe Rogan Experience
The fighter and the kid
The Aubrey Marcus show
Bruce Buffer "its time"

And Ive downloaded but not listened to redice

So what are you listening to?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

The Tuesday club 
Phil and Phil perfect 10
Richard Herring Leicester Square podcast 
The Danny Baker show

Just a few i like to listen to:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh and not forgetting Adam and Joe both the bbc 6 music ones and xfm ones:thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Ricky Gervais and Karl Pilkington do some great podcasts


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Radio 4 now show and the Friday night comedy with
Sandi Toksvig. 

But I haven't managed to listen to either for a while now


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The only one I've listened to recently is Gibbers and Rab - two local debits and its v funny but v rude lol. 

Must look up some of thise mentioned above. It'd be great if you guys could give me an idea as to the genre of the podcasts, I.e. are they comedy, political (same thing as comedy I suppose) drama etc. 

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have no idea what a podcast is, and I cannae be messed to Google it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cookies said:


> The only one I've listened to recently is Gibbers and Rab - two local debits and its v funny but v rude lol.
> 
> Must look up some of thise mentioned above. It'd be great if you guys could give me an idea as to the genre of the podcasts, I.e. are they comedy, political (same thing as comedy I suppose) drama etc.
> 
> ...


From the ones i mentioned, the joe rogan experience is a bit of everything. Its a guest based show, usually between 2 and 3 hours long. He has comedians, musicians, fighters and trainers (he is the ufc colour commentator), scientists and many more. If you enjoy really informative free thinking people having a laugh, dropping knowledge, and just generally shooting the sh!t this and the fighter and the kid podcast is for you
Redice is a pretty serious, free thinking "conspiracy" type show. Ive still not listened to it, but i already know its heavy
And aubrey marcus owns a company called onnit. They are a "human optimisation company", in other words well being. they do a couple and its just short chats on how to lve and feel GREAT, not average. Still very funny along the way too


----------

